# Anyone Remove The Booth Dinnette



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

So I have been thinking and we have been using our camper alot. I have a Sydney fiver with the slide out that has the dinnette and the couch. Then the TV is in a awkward spot to see from the couch. My idea was to remove the dinnette (not worried about loss of storage), then find a free standing small table w/4 chairs preferrably in white. Then I would "swap" their locations. Table could stay close to wall until meal time. The couch would then rotate to be 1/2 on slide and 1/2 main camper. We did this just by turning the sofa on the last trip. It is great for watching tv but it sticks real close to kitchen cabinet. Also the dinnette is really too small for a family of 4 adult sized people (2 adults 2 teens the size of adults).

1) Anyone remove the dinnette before?
2) Anyone want to swap a dinnette for free standing table with 4 chairs?
3) Anyone dissappointed by the dinnette cushions breaking down? Our couch is too.

Hoping to get some ideas at the RV show in a couple weeks in Tampa. Are there RV junk yards anywhere?


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Our previous Sunnybrook fifth wheel had a free standing table and four chairs. At first I thought that the chairs might walk around or fall over! They never did !Worked fine.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Ah uh! Jennifer is getting mod fever! Our friends that you will meet at the RV show removed their booth dinette and replaced it with a free standing table/4 chairs. Be sure and check out theirs. 
I can relate to the TV angle. I think we talked about that when you were in our fiver. Since you have a beautiful flat screen TV, have you considered mounting it on an arm like this:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=13070385

I bet Cliff could install this or a similar mount and allow you to view the TV more easily by extending it out of the cabinet area and then turnig it for viewing. Just an idea.








As far as the sofa, yes, ours has lost its support in the middle, too. 
See ya soon. phillip and John


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

jdpm said:


> Ah uh! Jennifer is getting mod fever! Our friends that you will meet at the RV show removed their booth dinette and replaced it with a free standing table/4 chairs. Be sure and check out theirs.
> I can relate to the TV angle. I think we talked about that when you were in our fiver. Since you have a beautiful flat screen TV, have you considered mounting it on an arm like this:
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=13070385
> ...


Of course I have mod fever! But no time to mod anything! I thought you were taking my camper home to do my "honey do mods" and we were taking your AWESOME camper home with us







Better yet bring your tools









Don't let me forget to check theirs out.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

We changed out our dinette for table and chairs shortly after we bought our unit. Never had a problem. Has many advantages. Here's a picture.

table


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Has many advantages.


What would the advantages be? I have often thought of doing the same, but then I loose so much story space. I even considered a table with some of those chairs that have built-in storage, but they won't hold nearly as much as the bench storage. One of the reasons I want to remove the dinette is so I could put in a longer sofa (maybe a futon). I guess if I had a futon instead of a normal sofa, I would have storage space under it.


----------



## Keith (Oct 17, 2009)

I like this idea. Would anyone know what is behind the existing benches? Would the wall and floor need to be refinished? How are the exestsing benches attached? Would someone with knowlage care to walk us thru the process and let us know what problems they ran into.
Keith


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Keith said:


> I like this idea. Would anyone know what is behind the existing benches? Would the wall and floor need to be refinished? How are the exestsing benches attached? Would someone with knowlage care to walk us thru the process and let us know what problems they ran into.
> Keith


You should not have to refinish anything. They install the carpet before they install the dinette. The only issue would be if you have outside storage into the trailer under the bench against the wall.

To remove and/or inspect.
1 - remove cushions
2 - remove seat panels (2 to 4 screws each but also may have none)
3 - remove screws that hold the bench frames to the floor and the side benches to the main wall bench. There may also be a few screws holding the benches to the wall of the slide, in this case you may have to also remove the bench back panels to access any screws.
4 - remove the bench parts.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> I like this idea. Would anyone know what is behind the existing benches? Would the wall and floor need to be refinished? How are the exestsing benches attached? Would someone with knowlage care to walk us thru the process and let us know what problems they ran into.
> Keith


You should not have to refinish anything. They install the carpet before they install the dinette. The only issue would be if you have outside storage into the trailer under the bench against the wall.

To remove and/or inspect.
1 - remove cushions
2 - remove seat panels (2 to 4 screws each but also may have none)
3 - remove screws that hold the bench frames to the floor and the side benches to the main wall bench. There may also be a few screws holding the benches to the wall of the slide, in this case you may have to also remove the bench back panels to access any screws.
4 - remove the bench parts.
[/quote]

5 - Store in a safe location in case the next owner wants to reinstall.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Going to RV show this weekend to see if we can get some ideas. I am not worried about loosing the storage, I don't use it for anything important anyways. I was thinking if I could get a good looking small white table(maybe w/leaf) and 4 chairs that it would look original. If we do this we will take step by step photos and post them. Pretty happy with this camper as it is, so we will probably be keeping it for a while.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

What would the advantages be?

Sorry for the late reply. I should have added that we don't require any additional storage, we seem to have plenty. The biggest advantage we find is being able to pull the table out when we have someone over for a meal. It's also great for playing cards. My wife likes to sew and she likes to be able to move the table out.

There were some screw holes left over after taking the settee out, but they are easily filled with wood filler putty. No other issues.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

So here is our mod:

1) unscrewed dinnette
2) slid couch down and rotated (for better tv viewing and viewing outside through bigger window)
3) made old dinnette into a "L" shape

Results:

Much more open feeling, more seating, better views. Need to find a stand alone table still.


----------

